# ET 200SP Profinet Profisafe Kommunikationsfehler (Timeout)



## j.gen (3 August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe bei einer Automation folgenden Fehler.
Bei einer ET 200SP kommt sporadisch (ca. 2-8x täglich) der Fehler: Profisafe Kommunikationsfehler (Timeout) -> Sicherheitsprogramm: F-Peripherie passiviert.
Dieser Fehler kommt für die F-Module auf Slot 6, 7 und 8.
An den F-DI Modulen sind Not-Halt-Schalter und Sicherheitsschalter angeschlossen.

Die gesamte Anlage umfasst vier F-CPU's die untereinander kommunizieren. Die CPU, wo der Fehler mit der ET 200SP auftritt ist die Master-CPU in der Anlage.

Folgend der Aufbau wo die Fehler auftreten:
Zentralbaugruppe S7-1500:
CPU 1513F-1PN - 6ES7513-1FL01-0AB0

Aufbau ET 200SP:
Slot 0: Interfacemodul Profinet - 6ES7155-6AU00-0BN0
Slot 1: DI 16x24VDC - 6ES7131-6BH00-0BA0
Slot 2: RQ 4x24VDC - 6ES7132-6GD50-0BA0
Slot 3: DQ 8x24VDC - 6ES7132-6BF00-0BA0
Slot 4: DQ 8x24VDC - 6ES7132-6BF00-0BA0
Slot 5: DI 16x24VDC - 6ES7131-6BH00-0BA0
Slot 6: F-DI 8x24VDC - 6ES7136-6BA00-0BA0
Slot 7: F-DI 8x24VDC - 6ES7136-6BA00-0BA0
Slot 8: F-DI 8x24VDC - 6ES7136-6BA00-0BA0
Slot 9: F-DQ 4x24VDC - 6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0
Slot 10: F-RQ 24..48VDC - 6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0
Slot 11: F-RQ 24..48VDC - 6ES7136-6RA00-0BF0

Folgendes wurde bereits geprüft:
1. Profinetverkabelung i.O.
2. I/O Zykluszeit am ET 200SP Interfacemodul wurde erhöht.
3. F-Überwachungszeit der drei fehlerhaften F-DI Module wurde für Testzwecke erhöht. (Rat vom Siemens Support)

Leider steht die Anlage im Ausland und ich habe nur bedingt Fernzugriff.

Hat jemand Tipps zu dieser Problematik? Macht es Sinn die drei Module durch neue zu ersetzen?

Danke vorab.

Grüße Jürgen


----------

